# 10 month baby food favorites?



## autumnmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Our 10 month dd is just now looking interested in foods, she does not have interest in mushy foods and recenly loves flacky crackers and bannana pieces. She is still working on her chewing, so any suggestions would be great!

thanks!


----------



## KakuChan (Apr 16, 2002)

Our guy only liked spicy stuff. Mahed cajun kidney beans and guacamole were the top two for a long time.


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey- my dd is 9 mos old and is obsessed with finger foods. Favs include tofu, cheese, chunks of ripe soft fruit rolled in pulverized rice krispies for easier pick-up, bits of broccoli florets, carrot and sweet potatos cooked well, rice puffs and cakes, peas and beans that have been lightly smushed, oatmeal cooled and cut into hunks... Be creative! And learn to sweep several times a day LOL!


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

but, it is cool to hear things to try









i gotta get my kid to eat :-(


----------



## reesa (Apr 22, 2002)

Maia loves spaghetti (fun to watch her try to get it in her mouth - she does really well!), small cubes of soft fruit, breadsticks, peas and corn (I squeeze them out of the husks), mashed potatos and avocados. She's not big on bland food but will eat anything that I've added a bit of spice to.


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

avacado slices if she doesn't want it mushed.


----------



## whizzie (Apr 12, 2002)

Josh (the oldest, now 2.5 years) didn't really want anything with texture until he was about 15 months old. Luca, the youngest, now almost 9 months old, is his opposite. He'll eat anything, anytime, anywhere. Teehee.

Favorites> organic O's or cheerios, or any kind of cereal at the moment. Obviously we give him the stuff that melts easily in the mouth; corn puffs, rice krispies, etc. Veggie booty (a sort of cheese puff, made of puffed corn and rice, with spinach and kale for flavour).bits of fruit (mainly yellow/light orange fruits)... sucking the juice out of them, literally. What he really likes, is to take his little index finger, and push little things around the tray, until he has it stuck in a corner, at which point it becomes easy to pick up. He is practising his tweezer grip (index finger and thumb). Very cute.
Also, little bits of food that we eat at dinner time. I am a food purist (as my friend eloquently puts it), which means that I don't use much salt or spices in my cooking. I have things as plainly as possible. So steamed veggies are fun for Luca. Spaghetti is fun. Bits of potato and yam. Broccoli.

Oh, and a recent discovery: rebar. Little bits that I break off for him. He loves to keep it in his mouth until it disolves. (Rebar is an organic veggie/fruit bar; no additives, only fruits and veggies)

And as another poster said: sweep or vacuum often.
Teehee.

Maartje


----------



## whizzie (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by maddysmommy_
*chunks of ripe soft fruit rolled in pulverized rice krispies for easier pick-up*
Great idea! Thanks!

Maartje


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Good tips, mamas!
How small should finger foods for a 10 mo. old be?
Our dd wants nothing to do w/ mushy foods, either. The only thing she'll allow in her mouth food wise is an empty chicken bone. So I'm thinking she wants something she can chew on.........
But I'm scared she'll choke on chunks of anything, 'cause she only has the 4 front teeth.


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

Maddy has no teeth and she chews everything! It takes a little practice but she's been working on rice cakes for several months so she knows that if it's too big she spits it out. I would say the size of cheerios for anything that might be chokable - very soft things a bit bigger... I forgot to add egg yolk which is Maddy's new breakfast favorite!


----------



## autumnmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you all and keep them coming, I am getting a grocery list going.


----------



## sillymama (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi-
I am going to move this over to the Good Eating board, where you will be able to collect even more ideas for those hungry babes.
Shelly


----------



## Maracita (Nov 28, 2001)

my 10 mo. old ds's favorites right now are blueberries (I sort of half them or squeeze them a little), raspberries, peaches, nectarines, plums (I eat off the skin and then he takes the whole thing, eating it with both hands, so cute!). Also steamed zucchini. Avocado.
He does not like the babyfood I make him at all, all that work for nothing. He just wants to eat what I am eating, so I am watching my diet a bit better. Mostly it is still just Mamamilk though.
Glad to hear not all babies are eating so much yet, I thought I had a problem with him mainly eating just some fruit and then nothing else. He does not like the porridge either.
I like some of the suggestions here too.


----------



## spookymom (Jul 10, 2002)

My daughter is 11 months old, and her favorite food is hummus. She'll also eat my yummy curried lentils and rice. If it's not spicy, she doesn't want it.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

8.5 months:
Teeth have nothing to do with DD's food ability. She has none. Dexterity is more the issue. 1-2 weeks practice and she pretty much never gags any more. She is VERY good at coughing out anything that's not working. It's so easy to give her refined flour stuff...I need to cut down on that and increase green vegetables. More broccoli I think.

Recently she's had:

plain pasta
pho noodles (rice)
cucumber (no skin)
sweet potato (no skin)
carrot
zuchinni (cut off skin)
animal crackers
veggie or fruity booty
cheerios/oatie O's
crackers
rice
veggie sushi roll
naan or other indian style bread
all other forms of bread/toast
honeydew, watermelon, cantalope
avocado
fine minces of meat
potato (last batch was from some aloo gobi with the spicy bits knocked off the edges)
asparagus tips
just started eggs...yolk only, no whites.
beans (green, black, kidney, rice and, etc. chickpeas)
hummus
falafel
bagel/waffle/pancake
peeled squashed/cut grape
" " cherry
mango
very soft broccoli or cauliflower

Pretty much anything we eat, a little plainer in sizes she can grab with choky things or choky bits removed, cooked softer, or cut up to be less round. She still nurses a LOT, mostly at night, but still at least 3 x between when we wake up and dinner, more in the evening, and a lot at night. She still eats pretty much anything we hand her. And she hates seeing someone eat if she's not eating too...it's a social thing. She likes to have us help her drink from a cup too. I try to only feed her when we're eating so she doesn't eat too much, but it's hard to avoid giving her food to occupy her while we're cooking.


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

my ds is 13 months:

homemade popsicles (fresh fruit buzzed in blender)
pizza, pizza, pizza - soft little pieces
(will eat veggies if on pizza)
wheat bread pieces
sweet bread pieces
soft bagel pieces with cream cheese
grilled cheese with tomato on wheat, cut in tiny pieces
big pasta like ziti
(to my sauce i add cooked carrots & spinach & green beans for ds)
cheerios, cheerios, cheerios
cheese, cheese, cheese (on pizza, in pasta, or plain)
sweet potato

don't remember what i was giving at 10 months, but i went by Dr. Sear's books & what they recommended, always.

also, when he was 10 months, he was a wonderful eater. now he's a fussier eater - not sure what happened there, except maybe his growth slowed down around 12 months, which is expected.


----------

